# httpd.conf vom Apache



## GlowBYte (9. Mai 2002)

ich habe ein kleines Problem.

ich bin ein absoluter linux neuling und ich möchte die httpd.conf vom apache so um schreiben das er mir PHP dateien auch als index erkennt.

bei der win version ging es ja einfach mit DirectoryIndex.
aber wie geht es bei der linux version???

danke schon mal im vorraus.


----------



## GlowBYte (9. Mai 2002)

ok ich habe es schon selber geschaft 

danke trozdem an alle

und an alle die das gleiche problem haben 

es ist der DirectoryIndex in der commonhppd.conf 

den müsst ihr um die gewünschten einträge erweitern z.B. index.php4

also auf jedenfall bei der distribution MANDRAKE 8.2
bei anderen distiriebutionen weiss ich es nicht.


----------



## Transmitter (21. Mai 2002)

hi!

unter suse ist es in der /etc/httpd/httpd.conf
in einer nahezu unveränderten datei in line 558
oder einfach nach "DirectoryIndex" suchen. dann einfach hinter index.html noch index.php schreiben, fertig


----------

